# Ich bitte um hilfe, RAZER BLACKWIDOW CHROMA V2 funktioniert nicht richtig !



## Crytrax (30. Dezember 2017)

Hey leute, heute geht es um mein Problem was ich mit meiner Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 habe, habe diese Tastatur neu gekauft und nun hab ich ein Problem, ich zockte das erste mal mit der Tastatur und alles war ok, ich war zu faul razer synapse zu holen so lief der normale rgb spektrum Mod die ganze Zeit, da mein Schlaf Rhythmus im arsch ist legte ich mich kurz hin und schlief ein, nach circa 6 stunden wachte ich wieder gegen 2Uhr morgens auf ich sah mir meine Tastatur an und musste feststellen das sie nicht mehr im Spektrum leuchtete sondern im Poträt mod also es war zwar rgb aber nichts bewegte sich wie im spektrum das verwunderte mich ich fragte ob irgendjemand an meiner Tastatur war doch niemand war dran, anschließend downloadete ich razer synapse und den mod umzustellen auf feuer oder statisch, doch dies ging nicht, es passierte rein gar nichts, dann tat ich den stecker rausziehen von der tastatur von usb 2.0 in den usb 3.0 slot dann leuchteten nur noch 3 tasten nämlich ö, fn, und f11,   ich hab fast alles versucht was ich weiß doch nichts ging, deswegen gucke ich hier um hilfe, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet. 

LG: Sebastian


----------



## airXgamer (30. Dezember 2017)

Puh, Willkommen im Forum. Ein paar Absätze und Satzenden würdem dem Text sehr gut tun  .

Ich würde einfach mal die Treiber neu installieren und das ganze ruhig noch mal probieren, da ist sicherlich irgendwas kleines schiefgelaufen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2017)

Was'n Text... Kann den mal einer Übersetzen?

Sebastian, komm runter und geh die Sache in Ruhe an. Ansonsten wären auch ein paar Hintergrundinfos super. Verwendetes Windows? Verwendete Softwareversion? etc.


----------



## JackA (30. Dezember 2017)

Vllt. ist der Demo Modus aktiv.


----------



## Crytrax (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was das ist ?


----------



## Crytrax (31. Dezember 2017)

Jo bin eig ganz gechillt, das ganze wurde vom Handy verfasst deswegen ist der Text so .. joa, ne Sache fur sich.

Windows 10
Neuste razer Synapse version / synapse 2.0


----------



## Crytrax (31. Dezember 2017)

Hast du recht mit, nur war am Handy genau wie jetzt.

Welche treiber meinst du, die werden automatisch insta


----------



## JackA (1. Januar 2018)

WTF bist du Schizophren? xD
Du hättest auch einfach mal Black Widow Demo Modus googeln können... dann würdest nicht nachfragen müssen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbEO58xJ2bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FreshlyChicken (2. Januar 2018)

Bleibt alle mal ruhig


----------



## Crytrax (2. Januar 2018)

Geht btw net


----------

